# الان دوره مبسطه لتعليم total station



## م احمد عيسي (1 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سوف نبدا الان قى شرح مكونات total station وكيفيه تشغيله 
معرض المهندس المدنى دائم للمواقف الصعبه فى الموقع فلا بد من ان يكون عنده كم معومات كبير لهذه المواقف فاتيت لكم باحد المواقف وهى ان تطلب منك الشركه التى تعمل بها رفع وتوقيع عند اعتزارهم بمهندس مساحه فى الموقع فاتيت لكم بهذه الدوره لعل وعسى ان تنال اعجابكم ​ 


اولا ما هو جهاز total station وما اهميته فى الموقع وما الفرق بينه وبين الميزان والتيودوليت ؟
الاجابه : ان جهاز total station يتوفر به كل الخصائص الميزان والتيودوليت 
اولا مكوناته الجهاز ​ 
1- ثلاث ارجل
2- عدسه عينيه وشيئيه وتطبيقيه 
3-فقاعه رئسيه 
4-فقاعه طوليه 
5- شاشه 
6- لوحه ما فاتيح لادخال البيانات 
7- ثلاث مسامير يسمو مسامير التثامت 
8- الليزر
9- الجزره
10 - العاكس 
11- الكلاشنكوف ( سن نمله الذبابه )
12- البطاريه​ 
وبعد ان انتهينا من مكونات الجهاز
نقوم بطريقه تشغيله 
ولكن قبل ان نشرح طريقه تشغيله لا بد من ان نعرف ان جها total station يقوم بثلاث خصائص ويعتمد عليهم الاعتماد الكلى 
1- النقطه المحتله 
2- النقطه الخلفيه
3- التوقيع والرفع 
وهم من اهم بدئيات تشغيل الجهاز 
نقوم بشرح تشغيله بطريقه مبسطه 
( عند ما تطلب منك الشركه ان ترفع مناسيب للموقع مثلا متقوم اولا بمعرفه ما هى النقطه المحتله وهى نقطه ثابته فى الموقع تسمى بال ( bansh mark) وهى نقطه ثابته فى الموقع ومعلومه الارتفاع ويكون ارتفاعها مع منسوب سطح البحر وتكون " ركن مبنى او بلاعه او عمود اضائه "
زبعد معرفه النقطه المحتله نقوم بوضع الجهاز عليها ​ 
اولا : نقوم بفتح الجهاز بالطريقه العلميع والصحيحه زهة فتح الارجل بطريقه متساويه لكى يعطونا مثلث متساوى الساقين 
ثانيا: بظبط العدسه الافقيه عن طريق الارجل وهى ان تاتى الفقاعه الدائريه فى المنتصف ويكون ظبطها عن طريق اللاجل وهو ان نرفع وننزل بالرجل الى عليها ميلاان شديد ​ 
ثالثا : وبعد ظبطه نقوم بظبط التسامت ويكون عن طريق الفقاعه الطوليه وهى كذالك ان تأتى فى المنتصف ويكون ظبطها عن طريق مسامير التسامت وهو ان نلف ( المسمارين للداخل وللخارج ونقوم بف رأس الجهاز على المسمار الثالث بحيث يكون رأس الجهاز عمودى عليع ونقوم كذلك بلف المسمار للداخل وللخارج الى ان تثبت الفقاعه الطوليه فى المنتصف ) ​ 
رابعا : نقوم بتشغيل الليزر او وضع الجزره للتاكد من الجهاز على النقطه المحتله ​ 
خامسا : نقوم بتطبيق العدسه وظبط الكلاشنكوف على العاكس ​ 
سادسا : نقوم بتشغيل الجهاز ​ 
ونلاحظ عند تشغيل الجهاز فى البدايه فأنه يشتغل كجهاز تيودوليت اى يقيس زوايه راسيه وافقيه )​ونجد فى الجهاز فى لوحه ادخال البيانات كلمه ((mod ))
ومن خلالها نقوم بتشغيل الجهاز total station 
فيطلب منك البرنامج 
1- النقطه المحتله 
2- 2- النقطه الخلقيه 
3- التوقيع / الرفع 
اولا : النقطه المحتله :
نقوم بتسميتها 
ونضع لها كود
و نقيس ارتفاع الجهاز من الارض الى cinter الجهاز 
وبعد ادخال بيانات النقطه المحتله 
يطلب منك الجهاز ادخال النقطه الخلفيه 
ثانيا النقطه الخلفيه :
نقوم بتسميتها 
ونضع لها كود 
ونقيس ارتفاع العاكس من الارض الى cinter العاكس 
وبعد ادخال بيانات النقطه الخلفيه 
يطلب منك الجهاز الرصد 
فيقوم الجهاز تلاقائيا بالتأكيد من ان بيانات النقطه المحتله سليمه والخلفيه سليمه 
فيقوم الجهاز بالرفع والتوقيع 
وفى النهايه نجد انه يوجد عندنا مجموعه من النقط مكونه ترافيرس فنملاء الترافيرس ونرسم خريطه للموقع وبذالك نكون انتهينا نهائيا من الرفع والتوقيع بجهازtotal station فى الموقع 
ولعل وعسى ان تكون هذه الدوره المبسطه نالت اعجابكم 
مع تحيات اخوكم 
م / احمد عيسي


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

عاشت ايدك والموضوع جيد وبارك الله بك.




مع تحياتي


----------



## rwmam (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
(الان دوره مبسطه لتعليم total station )
نرجو من الاخ المهندس احمد عيسى الاستمرار في دورته الجيده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد عيسي (2 فبراير 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووورين*

مشكورين اخوانى المهندسين 
(م/ على درويش و م/ هادى المهندس و م/rwmam) 
على حسن متابعتكم لهذه الدوره ولعل وعسى ان تكون نالت اعجابكم ونلتم منها الفائده
وانتظرونى قريبا ان شاء الله 


مع تحيات 
اخوكم م / احمد عيسي


----------



## وسام الامامي (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ولو تكمل جميلك وتشرحنا كيفية نقل الجهاز الى محطة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة .... كيف يتم ذلك ؟؟


----------



## شريف حامد المصرى (12 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

1- ان عندى مداخلة بسيطة وهى ان اى جهاز توتال استيشن يتكون من دوستومات (لقياس المسافات)وتودليت (لقياس الزوايا الافقية والراسية) ويوجد بة سوفت وير يقوم بتحليل المعلومات (الزاويةوالمسافة) ويعطى الاحداثيات
2-الجهاز لابد لة من نقطتين معلومتى الاحداثيات حتى يعمل وليس شرط ان تكون نقطة محتلة ونقطة خلفية بل من الممكن ان يكون النتقطتين لا يمكن احتلالهما وذلك عن طريق برنامج فى الجهاز يسمى انترسيكشن وممكن ايضا نقطة واحدة واتجاة معلوم كاتجاة الشمال مثلا
3-لقياس المناسيب فقط وليس ااحداثيات يفضل الميزان لانة يعطى نتائج ادق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 مارس 2009)

لو في موبايل او كاميرا فيديو ممكن يكون الشرح افضل من كده لانك حتكون شغال وواحد بصور


----------



## عصام ابراهيم محمد (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك على المجهود وياريت ان المهندس شريف يزودنا بعلومات اكتر مشكورا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا شرح اكثر من رائع
نرجو ان تكمل


----------



## ايمن قيس (13 مارس 2009)

نرجو من الاخ العزيز تدعيم الشرح بخطوات النصب والاستعمال مدعمة بالصور حتى يصبح موضوعا وشرحا متكامل


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (13 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يجزيك خير يابشمهندس ونتمنى الزيادة وتوضيح اكتر


----------



## ابراهيم محمد الحسن (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الشرح المختصر والمفيد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر علي 86 (13 أغسطس 2009)

اضافة مختصرة 
اهم شيئ في جهاز التوتال ستيشن هو نظام الاحداثيات ويتم معرفتها إما عن طريق جهاز يسمى GPS او عن طريق افتراض للإحداثيات اذا كان الغرض من العمل رفع للأرض الطبيعية ( رفع مساحي) 
طريقة نقل الجهاز الى نقظة أخر
يحدث النقل اذا كانت النقاط بعيدة عن موقع الجهاز او لانستطيع رويتها لوجود عوائق مثل اشجار او سور اومبنى 
بُعد النقاط يعتمد على دقة الجهاز المستخدم فهناك اجهزة تقراء مسافة 600م ويصل الى 2 كيلو في الاجهزة الحديثة ويتم النقل عن طريق اختيار نقطة تكون قريبة من المكان الذي نريد اخد النقاط له وتكون هذه النقطة ثابته على الارض او نقوم بغرس سيخ حديد في الارض بعد ذلك نضع العدسة على هذا السيخ او المكان الثابت ونقوم بقراء العدسة عن طريق الجهاز وتكون القراء على النحو التالي 
E او X
N أو Y
Z
بعد القراءة للنقطة نقوم بخزنها في الجهاز على حسب الجهاز المستخدم
ثم نذهب الى النقطة التي اخذنا لها تلك الاحداثيات ونثبت الجهاز على ذلك السيخ 
فنقوم باختيار نوع العمل حيث يوجد نوعين رئيسيين هم 
الاولا ان يكون الجهاز على نقطة معلومة ويكون الربط بنقطة اخرى معلومة ويسمى هذا النوع (Known) وهو ما نقوم به الان 
الثانية ان يكون الجهاز في نقطة لا ندري باحداثياتها ولكن يجب ان تكون لدينا نقطتين معلوميه الاحداثيات ليتم الربط بهم وتسمى هذه الطريقة بـ (Free Staion ) او (Resection)
الان بعد تثبيت الجهاز واختيار نوع الربط نقوم بادخال معلومات النقطة الموضوع فوقها الجهاز من احداثيات وارتفاع بعد ذلك ارتفاع الجهاز HI ويكون من سطح السيخ الى سنتر الجهاز كما اشار اخونى صاحب الموضوع وهي عبارة عن علامة (+) موجوده في جوانب الجهاز بعد ذلك ارتفاع العدسة وهى HT بعد ذلك يطلب من تحديد نقطة الربط فنحدد النقطة التي كنا عنده سابقاً اما كتابته اسمها اذا قمنا بجزنها في الجهاز او عن طريق ادخال قيم الاحداثيات والارتفاع لتلك النقطة ثم نوجة الجهاز الى تلك النقطة حيث العدسة تكون هناك ثم نقوم بالقراءه وبذلك نكون قد قمنا بالربط 
اذا كان هناك اي استفسار عن اي عمل في المساحة بالتوتال اتيشن انا مستعد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2009)

منقول من الهندسة المدنية عام الى المساحة والطرق



 ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 *الان دوره مبسطه لتعليم total station *


----------



## odwan (20 سبتمبر 2009)

رفع الله قدرك وحفظك ألف شكر وتقدير وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مساح ضائع (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
اود اولا ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على مجهوداتهم الرائعة في هذا الموقع 
ثانيا:
اخواني انا عندي مشكلة كبيرة وهي اني تخرجت من معهد هندسة المساحة من فترة كبيرة واشتغلت في مجالي تاني غير مجالي ولقيت وظيفة كويسة في مجال اختصاصي بس المشكلة اني نسيت اغلب الاشياء المتعلقة بالمساحة ياريت حد يدلني على موقع او طريقة اتعلم فيها المساحة بشكل ممتاز وتكون بسيطة اكون شاكر ومقدر لكم ومش حنساكم من الدعاء في ظهر الغيب جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير وشكرا


----------



## cassan (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 يناير 2010)

اهم من استخدام الجهاذ هي كيفية العمل المساحي ليست المشكلة في تشغيل الجهاذ


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا 
يرجي التواصل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

*مجهود طيب والف شكر جدا*​


----------



## sosohoho (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من شرح على الريسيكشن بطريقة 1- المسافة 2- الزاوية .... كيف نستفيد ن الناحية العملية

1-resection by distatance measurement 
2-resection by angle measurment 


اقصد كيف نستفيد من هذة الايعازات في الجهاز من الناحية العملية


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (22 أبريل 2010)

_جميل جدا _
_وشرح مبسط_


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسر البدوى (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات 
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## mnmysara (20 ديسمبر 2010)

منور منور منور


----------



## صابر عارف (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور جد اخي سوال ثاني 
بعد الربط كيف تنزيل النقاط والارتفاع


----------



## aly tamawy (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز وأتمنى لو يكون هناك شرح فيديو حتى تبسط الأمور أكثر


----------

